# Buckboard Bacon Question



## pgsmoker64 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am making my first attempt at BBB and have a question...

I started the curing process Monday night and will go in and flip the bacon on Saturday evening.  I have noticed that there is some liquid accumulating in the dishes I am using for the curing process.

Should I drain off the liquid or leave it?  If I should drain it, when?  When I flip the bacon or before?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.

Bill


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 19, 2012)

Not knowing the exact cure rub you are using makes it hard to say exactly. But when I dry cure bacon,the recipe I use I do not drain the liquid. I cure mine in vac pac bags that aren't fully vac-ed out but are sealed. I turn and massage daily. I don't open the bags until the curing time is done.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of information.

I am using High Mountain Buckboard Bacon cure.


----------



## red dog (Dec 19, 2012)

I have used the High Mountain cure with good results. First off, you should put them in gallon ziplock bags. Leave what ever liquid accumulates in the bag. Turn the bags over 3 times during your ten day cure. I used this method and they turned out great.

Clay


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks Red Dog!  I just have them sitting in glass baking dishes and was following the instructions that came with the cure.

I appreciate the tip.


----------



## slaymaker (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had excellent results with Hi Mountain BBB cure, too.  I agree with Red Dog's techniques.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 20, 2012)

You can certainly leave it in the liquid, but that sometimes leads to nitrite burn, that's why many folks drain it.
I would flip it every day, preferably a couple times a day. Putting the meat in bags works real good.
The more you move the meat around, or even massage it, the easier and better the salt and cure will equalize and distribute throughout the meat.


~Martin


----------



## shannon127 (Dec 21, 2012)

Let me echo what everyone else has said.


----------



## deanoaz (Dec 21, 2012)

Shannon127 said:


> Let me echo what everyone else has said.


X2 with the High Mountain Cure and what has been said about zip-lock bags.  I have used that cure in the past and have gotten good results with it.


----------

